# Sticky  CW Versus CCW Clutch Rotation



## Bob Driver

Just answered this question in another post for about the 20th time, so I thought I'd do it once again to share with everybody and perhaps Pogobill will make this a "sticky" and save me some typing in the future. It's a question that comes up often.....

There are so many people that get this confused, but it's easy to do...... All mower engines rotate the same basic direction and that's where the confusion comes into play. It's clockwise if you're looking at the flywheel, it's counter clockwise if you're looking at the PTO side. However, that has nothing to do with CW, or CCW clutch rotation.....

CW and CCW are "clutch rotation terms", *NOT engine rotation terms*. The correct way to tell is to look at the way the clutch pulley is mounted.... If the clutch pulley is mounted next to the pan (pulley on top), it's a CW clutch. If the clutch pulley is mounted away from the pan (pulley on bottom), it's a CCW clutch.

Here's a video from Extreme that backs up what I'm telling you, just in case somebody wants to argue the point 

CW versus CCW Clutch Rotation Explained


----------



## pogobill

If you weren't doing all that typing, I wouldn't know when you were going to sneak up on me! LOL🥴


----------



## Bob Driver

pogobill said:


> If you weren't doing all that typing, I wouldn't know when you were going to sneak up on me! LOL🥴


I'll freely admit it sometimes takes a great deal of typing to deliver the full dose of eloquence and "Caca de Toro" intended in some of my post


----------



## pogobill

sí


----------

